# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > دانشگاه ها >  عمران  خواجه نصیر و یا شهید بهشتی داوطلب  منطقه 3   ودیگر هیچ

## ali1375-0016

سلام.
برای قبولی توی این رشته محل ها من در حال حاضر چی کم دارم.

وضعیت کنونی من: 
ادبیات :52
عربی :60
دینی:80
زبان:80

ریاضی :25-30

فیزیک: 45-55


شیمی در حد کنکور 95 :  30-40 


 معدل نهایی:14.56
فرض کنید تاثیر معدل مثبته . ایا شایسته هدفم هستم یا اینکه بگید چی کم دارم؟

----------


## Hossein.A

> سلام.
> برای قبولی توی این رشته محل ها من در حال حاضر چی کم دارم.
> 
> وضعیت کنونی من: 
> ادبیات :52
> عربی :60
> دینی:80
> زبان:80
> 
> ...



سلام خسته نباشید . یه سوال . پولداری ؟ خودت میتونی با سرمایت بزنی تو کار ساخت و ساز ؟

----------


## raha..

درصد ریاضیت..

----------


## ali1375-0016

> سلام خسته نباشید . یه سوال . پولداری ؟ خودت میتونی با سرمایت بزنی تو کار ساخت و ساز ؟


  شکر خدا اره.

----------


## ali1375-0016

> درصد ریاضیت..


چن باید بشه ؟نمیشه فیزیکم بهتر کنم بجاش ؟؟؟

----------


## Hossein.A

> شکر خدا اره.


خوبه پس حله . ولی یه چیزیم بگم .
من الان لیسانس عمران دارم . فوق داشتم میخوندم انصراف دادم
ببین تو عمران بین دانشگاه شریف با دانشگاه ازاد شاید 5 درصد فرق باشه . 
یعنی راحت 80 درصد کارتو باید بری بیرون سر ساختمون یاد بگیری . چون اون چیزایی که بهت درس میدن اونقدی به کارت نمیاد بخوای سر ساختمون پیاده کنی .
ولی واسه گرفتن مهر محاسبات خوبه . که اونم اینقدر کتاب کمک اموزشی و اینا هست که زیاد فرقی نداره . 
خلاصه زیاد وسواس نشون نده داداش . 
درضمن اگه ام میخوای بری یجا سرپرست کارگاه وایسی و با اون درامد بدست بیاری باید بگم اصلا دنبالش نری بهتره ! 
عمران یا باید خودت ساخت و ساز کنی یا باید یه کار دولتی که از زیرمیزی پول درست حسابی در بیاری !

----------


## raha..

شدن که میشه..
اما اگ ی خرده ریاضیت بیاد بالا بهتره
چون این درصدا واسه آزمون آزمایشیه  واسه کنکور ی کوچولو باید بیاریش پایین یعنی ریاضیت خیلی بد میشه

----------


## ali1375-0016

> شدن که میشه..
> اما اگ ی خرده ریاضیت بیاد بالا بهتره
> چون این درصدا واسه آزمون آزمایشیه  واسه کنکور ی کوچولو باید بیاریش پایین یعنی ریاضیت خیلی بد میشه


  نه ازمون ازمایش نیست.

----------


## raha..

پس چیه؟؟؟؟
طیر العرض کردی رفتی سر کنکور 95 و برگشتی؟؟؟؟

----------


## Mr Sky

*تو پروفایلت که میخوای بری مکانیک امیرکبیر.اینجا عمران خواجه نصیر...فضیه چیه؟...
.
.
.اگه تاثیر مثبت بشه به احتمال بسی بسیار زیاد قبولی*

----------


## ali1375-0016

> پس چیه؟؟؟؟
> طیر العرض کردی رفتی سر کنکور 95 و برگشتی؟؟؟؟


کنکور های اخیر ریاضی رو زدم

----------


## Hossein.A

> شدن که میشه..
> اما اگ ی خرده ریاضیت بیاد بالا بهتره
> چون این درصدا واسه آزمون آزمایشیه  واسه کنکور ی کوچولو باید بیاریش پایین یعنی ریاضیت خیلی بد میشه





> کنکور های اخیر ریاضی رو زدم


منظور رها خانوم اینکه تو کنکور چون استرس هم میاد سراغت واسه همین ممکنه کمتر از اون چیزی که در حالت معمولی میزنی بشه

----------


## ali1375-0016

[QUOTE=hosseinzj;789344]



منظور رها خانوم اینکه تو کنکور چون استرس هم میاد سراغت واسه همین ممکنه کمتر از اون چیزی که در حالت معمولی میزنی بشه[/QU
پشت کنکوریم .استرسی نیست

----------


## ali1375-0016

> شدن که میشه..
> اما اگ ی خرده ریاضیت بیاد بالا بهتره
> چون این درصدا واسه آزمون آزمایشیه  واسه کنکور ی کوچولو باید بیاریش پایین یعنی ریاضیت خیلی بد میشه


کارنامه سال 93

----------


## raha..

دقیقا.....
جوش مشکل داره....
شماکه درصدات همش خوبه اینم میتونی بکشی بالا...

----------


## raha..

پارسال با این درصدا جایی قبول نشدی؟؟؟؟
البته ب جز معارفت بقیشون خوب بوده...

----------


## ali1375-0016

> دقیقا.....
> جوش مشکل داره....
> شماکه درصدات همش خوبه اینم میتونی بکشی بالا...


راستش من با الا  صنعتی شریف  دیر اشنا شدم اواخر اسفند.حیف ک پشت کنکوریم .وگرنه یه سال دیگه میموندم ریاضی رو راحت 60 میزدم .اقای شامی زاده فوق العده ان.روم نمیشه بگم یه سال دیگه بشینم اصن فک کنم نشه.حیف که دیر اشنا شدم .حیف

----------


## ali1375-0016

> پارسال با این درصدا جایی قبول نشدی؟؟؟؟
> البته ب جز معارفت بقیشون خوب بوده...


این کارنامه یه داوطلب تو کنکور 93 هست . اینو برای راحت تر مقایسه کردن اون با درصدای من گزاشتم .ایشون   برق خواجه نصیر رفتن

----------


## _AHMADreza_

> *تو پروفایلت که میخوای بری مکانیک امیرکبیر.اینجا عمران خواجه نصیر...فضیه چیه؟...
> .
> .
> .اگه تاثیر مثبت بشه به احتمال بسی بسیار زیاد قبولی*


احساس میکنم از اون دسته از دوستانی که هی از اون شاخه به این شاخه میپره و در اخرم هم هیچی نمیشه  :Yahoo (21): 

ببخشید رک گفتم !

----------


## _AHMADreza_

> راستش من با الا  صنعتی شریف  دیر اشنا شدم اواخر اسفند.حیف ک پشت کنکوریم .وگرنه یه سال دیگه میموندم ریاضی رو راحت 60 میزدم .اقای شامی زاده فوق العده ان.روم نمیشه بگم یه سال دیگه بشینم اصن فک کنم نشه.حیف که دیر اشنا شدم .حیف


هنوز تدریس اقای مهربان ندیدی عزیزم !
شامی زداه باید جلو لنگ بندازه !

----------


## raha..

گفتم درصدا باید قبولی بده...
به نظرم یا ریاضیتو ی کم ببربالا یا ی درستو برسون به 100

----------


## raha..

با درصدایی که داری و با توجه به سهمیه منطقه3 و اینکه میگی تو جلسه اصلی هم همین قدر میزنی
میتونی بری ی دانشگاه خیلی بهتر...

----------


## ali1375-0016

> هنوز تدریس اقای مهربان ندیدی عزیزم !
> شامی زداه باید جلو لنگ بندازه !


دادشی حدش با دنبالشو دارم. در ضمن جمع بندیشم میخام بگیرم. خدارو چه دیدی  خودش میگه هرچی هستین 30    40 درص تو دیف پیشرفت میکنی پس شاید به  درصد شایسته وبایسته 40 تو ریاضیات رسیدم.1 خرداد انتشار میشه

----------


## raha..

ایشالا که میرسی
برسی میتونی روی دانشگاه عالی فکر کنی

----------


## ali1375-0016

> هنوز تدریس اقای مهربان ندیدی عزیزم !
> شامی زداه باید جلو لنگ بندازه !


  عزیزم چرا منو ناراحت میکنی.تو برو بین ص بابل با بابلسر فک کن. خوبه من اینجوری حرف بزنم. زشته دیگه

----------


## _AHMADreza_

> گفتم درصدا باید قبولی بده...
> به نظرم یا ریاضیتو ی کم ببربالا یا ی درستو برسون به 100


شریف که نمیخواد قبول بشه با 9000 کشوری شهید بهشهتی قبوله !

نام درس
چند از 10
درصد

ادبيات فارسي
4
38.7%

عربي
4
37.4%

معارف
5
53.4%

زبان
5
45.4%

رياضيات
1
13.3%

فيزيك
3
28.9%

شيمي
3
27.7%




با این درصدا قبولی !

----------


## raha..

ی سوال :
آمار و هندسه و گسسته هم جز ریاضین دیگه
چرا روی اینا کار نمیکنی؟؟؟؟

----------


## _AHMADreza_

> دادشی حدش با دنبالشو دارم. در ضمن جمع بندیشم میخام بگیرم. خدارو چه دیدی  خودش میگه هرچی هستین 30    40 درص تو دیف پیشرفت میکنی پس شاید به  درصد شایسته وبایسته 40 تو ریاضیات رسیدم.1 خرداد انتشار میشه


اره بگیر میترکونی ! مطمن باش یه کم فشار بیار شهید بهشتی قبولی !

من کولاک و کاربردش دارم حرف نداره ناموسا ! اخرای اردیبهش جمع بندیش میاد !

----------


## _AHMADreza_

> ی سوال :
> آمار و هندسه و گسسته هم جز ریاضین دیگه
> چرا روی اینا کار نمیکنی؟؟؟؟


هندسه پایه سخت ترین سوالات ریاضی رو داره ! تقریبا قابل زدن نیستن  :Yahoo (21):  هندسه تحیلی خوبه !
گسسته بعضی از قسمتهاش راحته فقط !
امار خوبه !

----------


## ali1375-0016

> اره بگیر میترکونی ! مطمن باش یه کم فشار بیار شهید بهشتی قبولی !
> 
> من کولاک و کاربردش دارم حرف نداره ناموسا ! اخرای اردیبهش جمع بندیش میاد !


 این شد.افرین انشالا تو هم به هدفت برسی. منم همینطور.

----------


## _AHMADreza_

> این شد.افرین انشالا تو هم به هدفت برسی. منم همینطور.


باورت نمیشه ولی هدف منم عمران شهید بهشتی  :Yahoo (94):  :Yahoo (83):

----------


## ali1375-0016

> ی سوال :
> آمار و هندسه و گسسته هم جز ریاضین دیگه
> چرا روی اینا کار نمیکنی؟؟؟؟


الان من رو 5 سوال  گسسته
5 سوال تحلیلی 
2 سوال امار 
اماده هستم تضمینی
توی    دیف     اقای مهربان گفت در بدترین حالت میتونی 15  سوال رو حل کنی     در ضمن مشتق وانتگرال مشکل ندارم  مباحث پایه دیفرانسیلو زیاد نخوندم

----------


## raha..

هندسه پایه سخته؟؟؟؟؟
جبر و گسسته چی؟؟؟؟
آمار که آب خوردنه...

----------


## ali1375-0016

> باورت نمیشه ولی هدف منم عمران شهید بهشتی


 پس میبینمت راستی منم رامسریما

----------


## raha..

بشین مشتق و.. بخون 
خیلی ج میده...

----------


## raha..

دوستم رتبش شد زیر 170 
برق شریف قبول شد
اونوقت تو به بهشتی رضایت میدی؟؟؟

----------


## ali1375-0016

> دوستم رتبش شد زیر 170 
> برق شریف قبول شد
> اونوقت تو به بهشتی رضایت میدی؟؟؟


مگه منم با این درصدا رتبم 170 میشه راستی دینی رو میتونم 100 بزنما توی 94     66 زدم

----------


## raha..

گفتم زیر 170
خوبه دیگه 
ی تکونی به خودت بدی عمران امیر کبیری سال دیگه
نگو نمیشه 
بگو ایشالا

----------


## Mr Sky

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط ahmadreza_mo


احساس میکنم از اون دسته از دوستانی که هی از اون شاخه به این شاخه میپره و در اخرم هم هیچی نمیشه 

ببخشید رک گفتم !


مثل من که از مکانیک رفتم برق بعدش رفتم نفت بهدش دوباره برق بعدش کشتی بعدش ذباره برق بعدش دارو سازی بعدش پزشکی بعدش دندون بعدش دویاره رسیدم به مکانیک و الان روش قفل کردم منظورته ؟
.
.
.
.
واقعا این چرخه رو طی  کردم.واسه شوخی و خنده نمیگم....دقیقا این مسیرو طی کردم:-|

.
.
.متاسفانه نمیبخشم...خخخخ....*

----------


## ali1375-0016

> گفتم زیر 170
> خوبه دیگه 
> ی تکونی به خودت بدی عمران امیر کبیری سال دیگه
> نگو نمیشه 
> بگو ایشالا


 وقتی گفتی امیر کبیرا برق شادی تو چشمام حلقه زد از این حرفا.
میخام اینقد به خودم فشار بیارم ک   یا بمیرم یا زنده بمونم .نمیخام دیگه کم کاری کنم. این حس  لعنتی نتونستن پارسالم به من خیلی صدمه زد

----------


## raha..

دد.jpg

----------


## ali1375-0016

> دد.jpg


100 درصد تو شما هم به هدفت میرسی

----------


## raha..

index.jpg

----------


## raha..

مرسی دا دا...

----------


## _AHMADreza_

> پس میبینمت راستی منم رامسریما


هم استانی  :Yahoo (94):  :Yahoo (83):

----------

